# Oceanic aquarium, good or no?



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi, just joined the forum, going to set up a tank after 4 years of not having one, so excited to get started! Looking on Craig's List....there's a 220G Oceanic aquarium, it sounds like this type of aquarium is mostly used for saltwater setups? I'm not familiar with Oceanic & can't find any good info on the internet. Anyone know if these are good tanks for african cichlids? They are asking $1000 for the tank, stand, Eheim 2217's and other equipment. A little more than I wanted to spend, and a little bigger tank than I was looking for (searching for 125-150G), so not sure....

Any advice appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

1000 is way too much.

FYI Im going to look at a 180 today in the 500.00 range, with two eheim, lights, co2, etc etc. Im goign to try and get him to 400. I cant see 1000.00 for a craigslist tank.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

People think that if their tank is a certain brand or type of setup it is worth a lot more. At the end of the day a used tank is a used tank. Don't pay much more than a $1/gal for the tank and half retail price or less for the equipment.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

The way I see it unlesss they deliver it and set it up for you, you are doing them a favor by moving it for them -300 for labor


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I paid $1,100.00 CDN for my 210g brand new. A buck a gallon is fine for any smaller sized tank but these big tanks cost a lot more than say a 125g.
Anything taller than 24" tall will cost you more money simply because 24" is the standard for a piece of glass. P.S, I wouldn't pay that kind of money unless the Eheims were 2262s.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Oceanic was a premium brand aquarium that was very popular up until about 2007 when the recession hit. The brand was moved from Texas to Franklin, Wi and was produced in the same factory as Aqueon/AGA in 2006. After 2007, the market for large premium aquariums crashed due to a combination of the recession and the trading down in the market to smaller aquarium sizes (particularly marine tanks). Consequently the Oceanic brand of aquariums was discontinued.

Oceanic tanks are typically made with thicker glass than Aqueon/Marineland counterparts and will have beveled edges, a glass center brace, a heavier extruded frame, and depending on when it was manufactured, ultra clear Starphire glass front panels.

I do agree with everyone else that $1000 is a bit much for a used aquarium and $500-$600 is a better market average price for a tank like this. The price when new for this tank was probably well over $2000.

Andy


----------



## AndrasLOHF (Jul 8, 2013)

IMO if I could find an Oceanic tank that was made back when they were high quality and if the tank was going to be a main display type of tank, I'd be willing to pay more than for an AGA/Marineland made tank. I had a 37 gallon Oceanic Cube made in 02' and it was of far better craftmanship and quality material then other store brands I was looking at at the time(as well as other size Oceanic tanks vs competitors).


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet that they will come down on that price if you are a decent negotiator. Walzon had some good insight for you.

If you are a serious buyer, I'd offer them $400 cash, moved by such and such date. They might come to $5-600 if you talk smooth 

Otherwise, stick it out for something cheaper IMO.

I will say though, that we got a free, yes free, Oceanic 110 with all of the bells and whistles (minus the eheim pump - the reason for them ditching it) the other day. Hadn't been cleaned in a year, and it is old, but I must say, the quality is outstanding compared to AGA.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! After dealing with flaky people on Craig's List, and driving all around town, I give up on a used tank. I've had a tank seal break in the past and now I'm nervous about buying a used tank anyway. I just ordered a brand new tank. It will be here in a week and I can't wait to get started on everything! I've spent hours reading all the posts in the forum (and looking at all the tank photos for ideas), so much good info here...


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

If theres one thing craigslist aquarium sellers are, its flakes. Moon bats even.

60% of people I contact off CL never call me back or never respond to an email. Then a wek later they relist the same item for the same price. Theres a guy here who had a light and a sump Im interested in. He emailed me back once, then when I asked him what brand the light was he never got back to me. Probably doesnt want to be told his Odyessa light isnt worth the 100 bucks he wants LOL.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Borsig said:


> If theres one thing craigslist aquarium sellers are, its flakes. Moon bats even.
> 
> 60% of people I contact off CL never call me back or never respond to an email. Then a wek later they relist the same item for the same price. Theres a guy here who had a light and a sump Im interested in. He emailed me back once, then when I asked him what brand the light was he never got back to me. Probably doesnt want to be told his Odyessa light isnt worth the 100 bucks he wants LOL.


Ya, especially since that light probably cost just over $100 new.

The crazy thing is, I've had a completely opposite experience with CL and used tanks. Most of the time the sellers contacts me right away and a deal is made. I may have slightly overpaid for a couple of tanks, but they were still a lot cheaper than buying them new. The only time I feel i really got cheated was when a seller contacted me about a tank. I have learned to not post 'looking for' ads and just wait until something I want comes up. My experience with other items has not been quite as positive.


----------

